# Jan 13, 2022 - IATF 157, 157-A, 157-B for your reading pleasure



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2022/01jan/20220113-IATF-157-RRD.pdf

https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2022/01jan/20220113-IATF-157A-RRD.pdf

https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2022/01jan/20220113-IATF-157B-RRD.pdf


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

So does this mean that 30 day tourist visa for US citizens will be granted? These letters never seem to go the full distance and say who can enter the country with the stated restrictions. Of course it would not be a great vacation if you spend time in quarantine either in hotel or at destination.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey amcan13,

the way I read it is that people coming from the green list countries must have a departure test that is negative and fully vaccinated and they do not have to be in quarantine when in the Philippines. the yellow list countries which the USA is in will have to be in quarantine after arriving in the Philippines for 14 days. on the 5th day must have a test done and it be negative. I never read where the tourist were only given a 30 days pass.

Art


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

amcan13 said:


> So does this mean that 30 day tourist visa for US citizens will be granted? These letters never seem to go the full distance and say who can enter the country with the stated restrictions. Of course it would not be a great vacation if you spend time in quarantine either in hotel or at destination.


It's constantly changing but no. 

PH lifts entry ban on travelers from 'red list' nations
January 14, 2022
However, the country's borders *remain closed to foreign tourists.* 
ARTICLE: PH lifts entry ban on travelers from 'red list' nations


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

So from 16th Feb unvaccinated foreigners no longer allowed entry.


----------

